# no boot, 1 long and 2 short beeps



## kowalsky (May 27, 2008)

hi all,
I have a problem with an ibm/lenovo Think Center M52
model number 8113 21U.

It used to work just fine until it gave no video signal anymore and I could hear one long beep and then 3 short beeps.
I have taken the 2 memory sticks out, it beeped differently, I put them back and I took out what seemed to be an extra video card - surprise, surprise - it did not beep anymore, I could see the ThinkCentre logo and I was very happy ... for about 5 minutes. It never got to oot, it was complaining about the configuration change, I tried boot in safe mode - it did not work. Itried one more option, it did not work either.

Last time I tried, it just died on me again - I have no video signal and this time it beeps one long one and then TWO short ones.

Anybody any ideea?

Thanks a lot,
kowalsky


----------



## vladimirb (Mar 31, 2008)

Hey mate, 
you said you took extra video card, so you have on-board one...
Take out your extra video card and let on-board graphic card be your primary video...
So, when you try to boot up without graphic card, you can not go further then ThinkCentre logo... Open the case and remove CMOS battery...
Leave this way for about 1 minute, hit power button couple of times [make sure you have power cord of from PSU]...
Put back battery and start PC...
If it does not pass through logo, then I could suggest you to unhook everything from Motherboard and leave just processor and RAM memory [you said you have on-board graphic card so better take out extra graphic]...
try to start PC...
report back please...


----------



## kowalsky (May 27, 2008)

Thanks Vladimir,
I did try what you recommended, unfortunatelly it did not get to the logo. There is no video signal whatsoever. I do not have anything in any of the pci slots (I have 2 of them); there is also another slot that looks like an AGP and that one is empty as well.
I will try to hook up a pci video card that I know it's working and see if I can see anything. 
Thanks,
kowalsky


----------



## ilir12345 (Sep 18, 2008)

I have HP Pavilion dv9000 and i have problem, when I start my notebook i hear 1 long beep 
2 short beeps and the screen is black. But when e restart it couple times it workes, but when I restart it gives again those beeps. I dont know what is wrong.
I dont think that this is Graphic card problem, can anyone help me or tell me what to do


----------



## vladimirb (Mar 31, 2008)

ilir12345 said:


> I have HP Pavilion dv9000 and i have problem, when I start my notebook i hear 1 long beep
> 2 short beeps and the screen is black. But when e restart it couple times it workes, but when I restart it gives again those beeps. I dont know what is wrong.
> I dont think that this is Graphic card problem, can anyone help me or tell me what to do



Hello and welcome to TSF...
Please start your own thread so we can help you...


----------

